# Is Solar Hydroponics still there?



## Ssogi (May 11, 2010)

Hello everyone.

Is Solar Hydroponics store sill on business?
I called their number shown on google, and it says "Wrong number". 

Has anyone been there recently?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

They closed about 6 months ago. 

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Ssogi (May 11, 2010)

ohh...thats why...thanks!! 

Anywhere to buy t5ho bulbs now? cant afford the expensive $30 ones since i have to replace 6 ..


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

albright lighting. GE starcoat 65k = $15 each roughly.

or try jons plant factory off hasting and near boundary.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

The jon's plant factory lights don't work well. I'd go Geissman or anything like that.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I thought JL sells their Coralife T5 HO all under $20. I think $18 for a 48". Bought a couple before at box day sale.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Coralife is a better choice. 1x color max, 2x 6700 really good combo.

He was looking for bulbs from solars hydroponic; they would most likely the same as Jons plant factory if he got the sun blaster bulbs. I wish sun blaster would post the color spectrum of their bulb.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Home depot and Rona do sell T5HO but they are 6700K or 4500K can't remember. JL aquatics cost a bit more about $20 and it has more choice in color and brightness as well.


----------

